# Bladon Castle (Imyimyimy Edition)



## imyimyimy (Jun 1, 2011)

So, this week i took a visit to Bladon Castle (A Folly) i did this as a solo mission, that was just of Burton Upon Trent, My home town.. Original Thread and history here Bladon Castle By Burtonbrewery


As i was walking up to the castle, through its surroundings and trees, it already felt like i was in a different world, the nature trail path i took to steer away from the main drive seemed as it was some sort of a trail where you would find robin hood.. It was tough to get around without making any noise, security at the front seemed quite heavy already so i took the back entrance.. As soon as i got a first view of the "castle" i was already taken and amazed.. This is my first Urbex, I'm putting this in rural sites as i believe it seems to be in the countryside of the town..

Starting of with a panamotic ting.. where i entered







I was gonna go through this route round the back, but nearly got chased by horses.. yes horses.. 











The small tower..






Inside it..






The tower cieling view.. Nicely air conditioned..






Rear of the castle, i think.. 






Some entrance...






That lead to the Green houses..






Another greenhouse shot..






Another shot of the rear maybe..






Cutaway view from the castle..






Inside, was all like this really.. had no hope of getting in.. at the front there seemed to be a few cars.. didnt wanna get nabbed on my first urbex 






More inside... 






Really wanted to get to the roof to be honest... But maybe next time 

And some old trailer ting.. 






Enjoy...


----------



## burtonbrewery (Jun 2, 2011)

Didn't go in the cellars it was awesome lol


----------



## night crawler (Jun 2, 2011)

Wonderful place you could spend ages wandering round.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 2, 2011)

burtonbrewery said:


> Didn't go in the cellars it was awesome lol



I wanted to go further more inside, but i couldnt see the other places that were found in your pictures tho :/


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 2, 2011)

Mate !! This looks seriously good, i work on a private railway not too far from here and think that a trip to Burton is defo's on the cards. Wanna do the Rifle Range also !! Thanx for posting !!


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 2, 2011)

mate, its a must!.. I need to take a re-visit again, there's still more i need to see  and the rifle range?..


----------



## burtonbrewery (Jun 3, 2011)

It's quite easy to get inside, an the rifle range is a big wall on the washlands


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice pics thanks!


----------



## bladoncastle (Jul 22, 2011)

*Bladon Castle*

Bladon Castle is PRIVATE property and a PRIVATE residence and is NOT open to the public.

Anyone caught trespassing WILL be prosecuted.


The police have been informed.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 22, 2011)

bladoncastle said:


> Bladon Castle is PRIVATE property and a PRIVATE residence and is NOT open to the public.
> 
> Anyone caught trespassing WILL be prosecuted.
> 
> ...



You have looked at the rest of the site I assume


----------



## bladoncastle (Jul 22, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> You have looked at the rest of the site I assume



Of course I have. I LIVE there.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 22, 2011)

I was referring to the website

In general, in the criminal sense of the legal word when you trespass to land you may possibly face a tort liability or a criminal charge. However, for the most part throughout Wales and England if you are on land that has a notice posted that trespassers will be prosecuted you will only be in danger of a civil liability unless there is significant grounds for an aggravated trespassing charge, bottom line it's not a police matter unless there was some form of criminal damage.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll admit i have TAKEN ONLY PICTURES, I'm not afraid of the threats, i also find this funny that you havn't replied to the other thread by burtonbrewery ..


----------



## DrThompson (Jul 22, 2011)

Love these:notworthy:

*EDIT*

Is TRESPASS a crminal OFFENCE. I thought THAT it only APPLIES to CROWN ESTATES and RAILway PROpeRty?


----------



## bladoncastle (Jul 22, 2011)

*Question...*

so you all believe that without your permission, it would be okay for me to come and wander around your garden and have a snoop around your house (and even get on the roof!) and there would be no problem with this?!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 22, 2011)

bladoncastle said:


> so you all believe that without your permission, it would be okay for me to come and wander around your garden and have a snoop around your house (and even get on the roof!) and there would be no problem with this?!!!


Personally, I don't think that's okay at all, and I for one totally understand why you're annoyed about this. This site is about derelict places, and if a place is still lived in then that would be just as bad as breaking and entering, imo.


----------

